# Can my 2-year-old Have IBS?



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a 2-year-old daughter and she sometimes won't poop for several days, then she'll have a huge, loose poo. Or she'll only have little pellet-poops for a few weeks and then she'll have a couple of weeks of diarrhea. Her pediatrician seems to think I worry too much, but does anyone else have experience with IBS-toddlers?She sometimes gets really distressed during/after a poop, but I think that's mostly an emotional issue relating to potty-training anxiety. She wants to use the potty but usually doesn't make it. I've never noticed any blood in her stool, hemorrhoids or fissures.After every meal, she grabs her belly and says "Owww, my IBS hurts!" but she giggles after she does that. I'm 99.9% certain that she's just imitating me. But still.. should I be worried?


----------

